# 2002 Maxima



## rdog5 (Oct 22, 2005)

This car is killing me financially. Had the struts replaced only in time to now have the bearing mount go bad. Tried to replace the mount at the same time but local Nissan dealer said it was a special order part. Now have to have the strut taken out to put in the mount.

And my SES light is now on with the code stating I have A-Cam position timing which is most likely a sensor, $40.00 part, $100.00 labor.

So far I have replaced:
both front wheel bearings
both struts
both sway bar links
crankshaft sensor

70,000 miles and no accidents- This just shouldn't happen I don't think


----------



## rdog5 (Oct 22, 2005)

and my CD player no longer works


----------



## DaveH (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey i think i have u beet for money spent on my maxima and its a 2000 first new trany new map sensor and o2 sensor 2 axles 4sets of brakes 4 sets of tires 2 sets of rims a calliper 2 rear bumpers and this not cause of any big accidents just enuff to crack in the winter cold i bumped my mom 91 honda accorad 2 wheel barings both tyerods and both ball joints a rad and thurmostat and 2 alt and pass side front window motor and switch and 4 wheel alinement and the catilact conveter(whatever)and driver seat heater switch 2 times the worst is i have only owned the car 1 year and 4 months BUT ON THE PLUS SIDE I HAE A SPARE BOSE CD PLAYER 30 $IF U WANT IT .Take care 

Dave


----------



## jphoto (May 18, 2006)

People old enough to drive should be able to construct a paragraph properly, don't you think?


----------



## DaveH (Dec 30, 2005)

Well first of all what the hell does it mater what are you my dam teacher no i dont think so we hear to talk so what ever did i ask for your 2cents no so dont worry about my ability to write ok thanks.


----------



## jphoto (May 18, 2006)

Too many jokes...can't even pick one. :loser:


----------



## DaveH (Dec 30, 2005)

losser ok well u like to talk well how about u meat me at the at the highshool on donald tomorrow and we will c who the losser is k big shot(sorry rdog5)no dissrespect to u at 3:30pm 
10 to 1 u bitch out like a punk


----------



## jphoto (May 18, 2006)

bahahah. You want to "meat" me. Sorry, I'm straight.


----------



## Trainoperator (May 17, 2005)

A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## twincasle (Jan 5, 2007)

Trainoperator said:


> A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


Indeed. Take some pride and keep your meat to yourself.


----------



## tseeker1 (Nov 6, 2009)

My Gosh this place is for help man .You could have done all the work yourself if you just asked in this place for help. That being said I did all that crap and now on to replacing rack and mounts the car is making my hands hurt cluching the steering wheel so hard now LOL


----------

